# The Ulster Hospital



## ova it (May 7, 2012)

Hiya,
After visiting my GP I was referred to the Ulster Hospital for .... ? I assume to see a fertility specialist.
I'm trying to call them to see if this referral has happened and how long the wait is but I don't think I'm asking to be put through to the right place   LOL
I'm looking for anyone whose been seen at the hospital who may be able to help me figure this out.
TIA


----------



## ova it (May 7, 2012)

LOL nevermind, I found someone to help me in the end


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

GLad you got sorted


----------

